# What speed to use the trolling motor on?



## basstender10.6 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a minn kota maxxum 55 transom mount and a 50lb thrust endura. I never go full speed because once I did that and the wires got hot and the battery started to smoke near the terminals. I assumed it was because of a poor connection so I added O rings and have never had that problem. So, is it bad to run a trolling motor at full speed? If so for how long would be safe?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Sep 5, 2011)

sounds like you could have had some dirty terminals, i wouldnt say its bad to run it at full throttle, just drains the battery.


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 5, 2011)

you either had bad/dirty connections or the wire was not large enough for the amp draw being used when the smoke happened. You weren't running both TM's at the same time were you ?


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 5, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> you either had bad/dirty connections or the wire was not large enough for the amp draw being used when the smoke happened. You weren't running both TM's at the same time were you ?


Thanks. I was just running one digital maxxum 55 with original wires that it came with. I think there were 6 gauge.


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (Sep 5, 2011)

about mid range..on 50 LB Minn Kota


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 5, 2011)

On electric only lakes i run mine full throttle to get from spot to spot

I normally use three - a 55lb bow mount and 2 42lb transoms - each uses an independent battery


----------



## ditchen (Sep 5, 2011)

You should be able to run as fast as the motor can produce. If not you need to fix what is wrong to make the heat. Usually bad connection, or connections. Well assuming your trolling motor is OK and battery/batteries are well.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 5, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> On electric only lakes i run mine full throttle to get from spot to spot
> 
> I normally use three - a 55lb bow mount and 2 42lb transoms - each uses an independent battery


Oh my gosh, what size boat and what is your top speed?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 5, 2011)

basstender10.6 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > On electric only lakes i run mine full throttle to get from spot to spot
> ...



16' "V" hull

Top speed on the trolling motors is almost 3.2 MPH


----------



## redbug (Sep 5, 2011)

as long as you have the correct wire size and good connections you can run the motor at full speed without any problem
I run my 36 volt 109 lb thrust on high all the time never had an issue

unless you count almost going overboard when the motor is turned to a side and i step on the button


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2011)

redbug said:


> as long as you have the correct wire size and good connections you can run the motor at full speed without any problem
> I run my 36 volt 109 lb thrust on high all the time never had an issue
> 
> unless you count almost going overboard when the motor is turned to a side and i step on the button





We would never count that :mrgreen:


----------



## fish devil (Sep 6, 2011)

:twisted: I run my 54lb MG bow motor and 54lb MG transom motor on high all the time. Never had an issue. Check all connections. Make sure you have the proper gauge wires.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 6, 2011)

ditchen said:


> You should be able to run as fast as the motor can produce. If not you need to fix what is wrong to make the heat. Usually bad connection, or connections. Well assuming your trolling motor is OK and battery/batteries are well.




+1

by the way ditchen love the profile sticker, i got to get some of these for work


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well it looks like a little cleaning of the terminals and I will be good to go


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 7, 2011)

I had a problem where the wiring IN the trolling motor burned through the insulation and shorted out. I was running on high for a long time- against the wind - in thick weeds when it happened. A few weeks ago I was trolling on 4 and 5 speed (against the wind). The battery was going slow so I decided to swap the troller and starter battery. The terminals on the battery were TOO HOT to touch. The terminal were all cleaned just a week before that trip. 

The wiring is a gauge bigger than came with the trolling motor, straight to the battery - all of 6 feet.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 7, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> I had a problem where the wiring IN the trolling motor burned through the insulation and shorted out. I was running on high for a long time- against the wind - in thick weeds when it happened. A few weeks ago I was trolling on 4 and 5 speed (against the wind). The battery was going slow so I decided to swap the troller and starter battery. The terminals on the battery were TOO HOT to touch. The terminal were all cleaned just a week before that trip.
> 
> The wiring is a gauge bigger than came with the trolling motor, straight to the battery - all of 6 feet.


That has happened to me because I run the standard wires that come with the motor right to the battery and often check to make sure the wing nuts are on tight, and lately it has been getting very hot.


----------

